# Mike Keller Maker of Big Guys Best Calls Passed Away



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I read on another site that Mike Keller maker of Big Guys Best calls has had some health problems, and passed away this morning. I think he was in his early 30s. Definitely too young to pass away.


----------



## quackattack (Sep 27, 2003)

Yup Chopper, sad to say your right. Lets pray for mike and his family.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Obituaries

Mike "Big Guy" Keller

Mike "Big Guy" Keller, 42, passed away Tuesday, September 13, 2005, at Barnes-Jewish Hospital in St. Louis, after a 9 year battle with the muscle disease Dermatomyositis. A celebration of Mike's life will be held at Platte-Woods United Methodist Church, 7310 N.W. Prairie View Road, on Wednesday, September 21. Visitation will be held prior to the service at 11:30 a.m., with the service beginning at 1 p.m. Mike was born on March 8, 1963, at North Kansas City Hospital, to Jay Dee and Darlyne Keller. He graduated from North Kansas City High School in 1981, and Northwest Missouri State University in 1988. In lieu of flowers, memorial contributions may be directed to Ducks Unlimited. Mike's passion was duck hunting and ducking calling. He won the World Champion Duck Calling Contest in Stuttgart, AR, in 1985. If he wasn't hunting, he was talking about it. After Mike was diagnosed with his muscle disease, he was no longer able to work. Rather than sit at home and be sick, he decided to put his duck calling skills to work and created his own duck and goose calls. He started Big Guy's Best in 1997 and has been a very successful business owner ever since. The reasons for his success were his willingness to make sure he treated everyone with honesty and integrity. He was never too busy to help anybody who asked for help. It is impossible to describe how Mike touched the lives of the people he met. He had a presence that drew people to him. He was such a unique and special person that exuded a kindness and compassion felt by everyone. You felt like he was your best friend the first time you met him. Mike leaves behind the love of his life, wife Amy and two Labradors, Chip and Frank. He is also survived by his parents, Jay Dee Keller, Darlyne Keller (Barnes Romine), brothers Pat Keller, Brad Hayes (Kathy), and sister Jan Stout. Also surviving are many loving nieces and nephews, cousins, aunts, and in-laws. Mike's courage, hope, and positive attitude will be an inspiration to all who were lucky to know him. He never complained and never lost hope that he would one day beat his disease. He didn't let his health keep him from living a full and wonderful life. Mike's passing at such a young age is a tremendous loss to all those who love him. He will be dearly missed. 
Published in the Kansas City Star on 9/16/2005.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

It's a shame to hear. I can't say I know too much about Dermatomyositis.


----------



## Van Wey (Jul 15, 2005)

I cant believe it, I found this out a couple days ago and I was shocked.
I dont know what to say.........


----------

